# European lighting companies



## ECC808 (Sep 21, 2012)

Lutron exists in Europe, see:





__





Lutron Worldwide - Offices in Europe, Asia, and the Middle East


Lutron has locations worldwide to accommodate the European market, Asia, and the Middle East. See the full list of offices around the world here.




www.lutron.com





Farnell sells certain Hubbell devices in Czech Republic too:



https://cz.farnell.com/search?st=hubbell



If you visit Farnell UK you can read it in English



https://uk.farnell.com/b/hubbell-wiring-devices




The biggest European manufacturers probably are

Zumtobel Austria Innovative LED lighting solutions and lighting management - Zumtobel

Erco Germany ERCO – Architectural lighting. Efficient LED light for museums, offices, public spaces and shops. | ERCO

Philips Lighting, they also are in CZ Domov | Philips



More are here, click "manufacturers"





__





The portal to light | licht.de


All about quality of light, Human Centric Lighting (HCL) and LED: licht.de tells you everything about light and lighting – since more than 40 years.




www.licht.de






Regards, Nick


----------



## Electro-Nick (Apr 7, 2021)

ECC808 said:


> Lutron exists in Europe, see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is great, thank you for the info!


----------

